# Anyone turn staghorn sumac?



## 16ga (Jul 11, 2012)

I dropped a small tree and started cutting it into lathe blanks. Mostly just for bottle stoppers and a few candle holders. Anyone ever turn the stuff before? If so hows it turn?


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 11, 2012)

I've turned a half-dozen, or so, pieces...
Usually smaller stuff, 'cause the biggest chunk I've come across was +/- 12" diameter...

It's kinda stringy, and I have issues with tear-out, but it's really striking wood!

It does wanna check on ya, when drying!:dash2:

I'll see if'n I can chase down a pic or two...

p


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 11, 2012)

Here ya go...
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics214.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics187.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics038.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics021.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics121.jpg
p


----------



## arkie (Jul 11, 2012)

16ga said:


> I dropped a small tree and started cutting it into lathe blanks. Mostly just for bottle stoppers and a few candle holders. Anyone ever turn the stuff before? If so hows it turn?



I turned a pen of it from a blank I got in a trade. Kind of a greenish yellow, soft wood, but cut rather crisply. Pen sold, and I don't think I have a pic.

The bowls above look a bit more like russian olive than the little bit of sumac I have seen.

Wax the ends and set them up to dry. Or cut pen blanks without the pith, and wax to dry.


----------



## Vern Tator (Jul 12, 2012)

I've turned sumac, not sure if it was staghorn or smooth sumac. It turned great, I did some finials and it held a real crisp detail. Kind of a greenish brown color with a pretty small growth ring structure. The finial on the left is sumac.[attachment=7714]


----------



## 16ga (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks. I've worked with a little bit before on flat stuff just never turned it. 
The log I have now won't make any bowls or anything like that. Its around 5” at the big end and split up the middle part way when it fell. Mostly going to be bottle stoppers. 
Nice looking pieces you guys made. Thanks for posting them. My lathe skills are still far from decent so I don't expect my pieces to come out as nice yet but when I get to turn some of it I'll post the results.


----------

